# What breed



## Luc (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi everyone I found this little guy at my place don't know exactly where it came from probably a plant that I bought or some bananas but anyway this little dude was on the counter I got lucky to see it cuz I think it's an ellaone there may be able to it's only about A Milli meter high. Today I'm going to go get some fruit fly for it last night I found and not on the floor at my place I gave it to her.

Can anyone tell me to breed please


----------



## Connor (Mar 16, 2018)

Where are you from?


----------



## Luc (Mar 16, 2018)

Montreal  Canada


----------



## River Dane (Mar 16, 2018)

As far as I know, Canada has only 3 species: Europeans, Chinese, and agile ground Mantids. It’s definitely not the first two. Was the plant imported from another place? Or maybe you found yourself a new species. That’d be neat.


----------



## Luc (Mar 16, 2018)

I have done a bit of research, and it seems that the banana where from Costa Rica. The costa rica mantis ( tree mantis Liturgusa annulipes) basicly share the same coloring.

It did not eat the ant I gave it yesterday bu today I've got some pinhead cricket.

Any recommendation, it is the first time that I got one so young.

Are there many breed of mantis that are so small, it is about 4mm long.


----------



## River Dane (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep, looks like a match to me!






Interesting. I suppose this is how most exotic species make it to new places. Congratulations on finding and saving the little guy! I don’t think he would’ve survived in Canada. All I know is it will probably require high temperatures and humidity.


----------



## bio25 (Mar 17, 2018)

Please, keep us informed.


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2018)

River Dane said:


> Yep, looks like a match to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool, do you know how old is that one ?


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2018)

bio25 said:


> Please, keep us informed.


Will do.


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2018)

Today, the third day She has not eaten yet, but does drink water and move quite often.

I made a little setup in a 4x4 inch glass container. Sorry the pic is ugly but I've circle the mantis to give an idea of it's size.

If anyone have any info about this type of mantis, please share. I could not find any info on the net.


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Mar 18, 2018)

The Liturgusa are a relatively new genus as far as I know, so you probably won't find much for care info.  Every Liturgusa I've seen are unique and impressive.  They are my favorite by far, and they aren't really available in trade much yet, so consider yourself lucky!! 

If he/she is not eating it could be getting ready to molt, best thing is to just make sure to lightly mist the container at least once a day so that it has enough humidity.  Sounds like you are probably already doing this.  If you are able to find any small flies such as fruit flies or something similar, that may trigger a feeding from her. 

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Connor (Mar 18, 2018)

This species comes from a pretty humid region and definitely needs a high humidity but most importantly a lot of ventilation! I wouldn’t put it in that glass enclosure if you would like it to survive. Get something with a lot of ventilation like something with a lot of netting. It will need fruitflies to eat, or anything really small. Also rocks aren’t good for substrate as they would hurt the mantis if they fell and do not soak in water. A simple paper towel works perfect. And like @TheShadyMantid said you will need some netting at the top to let it molt. Good luck!


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2018)

TheShadyMantid said:


> The Liturgusa are a relatively new species as far as I know, so you probably won't find much for care info.  Every Liturgusa I've seen are unique and impressive.  They are my favorite by far, and they aren't really available in trade much yet, so consider yourself lucky!!
> 
> If he/she is not eating it could be getting ready to molt, best thing is to just make sure to lightly mist the container at least once a day so that it has enough humidity.  Sounds like you are probably already doing this.  If you are able to find any small flies such as fruit flies or something similar, that may trigger a feeding from her.
> 
> Good luck and congrats!


I hope that it is what we think, thanks for the info.


----------



## Luc (Mar 18, 2018)

Connor said:


> This species comes from a pretty humid region and definitely needs a high humidity but most importantly a lot of ventilation! I wouldn’t put it in that glass enclosure if you would like it to survive. Get something with a lot of ventilation like something with a lot of netting. It will need fruitflies to eat, or anything really small. Also rocks aren’t good for substrate as they would hurt the mantis if they fell and do not soak in water. A simple paper towel works perfect. And like @TheShadyMantid said you will need some netting at the top to let it molt. Good luck!


I have made a screen top for the bowl, and I found a place where they will ordered some fruitflies tomorow.

I have a big tropical vivarium ,I will put the mantis bowl in there.


----------



## Luc (Mar 20, 2018)

Today I got home from work and the 2 pinhead cricket are gone, most likely digested.

And I should received tomorrow some fruit fly that I've ordered. One thing I can say so far about the Liturgusa, They are really fast and move a lot.


----------



## Connor (Mar 20, 2018)

Awesome! Yes they are like a lot of bark mantis.


----------



## Luc (Mar 21, 2018)

Connor said:


> Awesome! Yes they are like a lot of bark mantis.


First time ever with a bark mantis, but it is very hard to enjoy at that size


----------



## Luc (Mar 21, 2018)

Today I've introduce fruit-fly, how many would you put at a time ?


----------



## River Dane (Mar 21, 2018)

@Luc Doesn’t matter. He’ll eat until he’s full and plump. Just eyeball it. How big is his abdomen, and how many flies do you think can fit in there?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2018)

River Dane said:


> @Luc Doesn’t matter. He’ll eat until he’s full and plump. Just eyeball it. How big is his abdomen, and how many flies do you think can fit in there?


Thank you Dane.

Something really weird happened, today I found the mantis dead, but here's the weird part, 10 minute later I found an other one. At the same place on the counter from where I found the previous.

That one is a lots more active it jump high and it took her less than 2 second to spot the food.

What do you think I did wrong with the first one ?


----------



## River Dane (Mar 22, 2018)

@Luc

No problem.

interesting. If you found another one, it’s possible there are even more, or possibly even an ooth. I would look around the plant and the ceiling to see if there are any more, and check the branches to see if there’s an ooth. 

Posting a picture if the body might help with finding a possible reason for it’s death.


----------



## Kermit (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm with Dane... Look high and low in that same area for more. Those are just hatched so they could be slowly hatching from an ooth that those bananas brought with them or the plant you mentioned.

As far as why the first one died... Could be many reasons but my guess would be to consider the container you have it in. Does it have "plenty" of ventilation? Hard to tell by your picture bc the lid can't be seen. Next would be hydration. Most newly hatched nymphs, especially tropical (Costa Rica?) Need water, or hydration through food within 48 hours (+/-)  to live. Very light mist (caution drowning). Allow water to evaporate within a couple of hours.

Lastly... Stick with flies, skip the crix.


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2018)

River Dane said:


> @Luc
> 
> No problem.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, what is an ooth?

The only plant I have here are in a tropical terrarium. It would not survive there


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2018)

Kermit said:


> I'm with Dane... Look high and low in that same area for more. Those are just hatched so they could be slowly hatching from an ooth that those bananas brought with them or the plant you mentioned.
> 
> As far as why the first one died... Could be many reasons but my guess would be to consider the container you have it in. Does it have "plenty" of ventilation? Hard to tell by your picture bc the lid can't be seen. Next would be hydration. Most newly hatched nymphs, especially tropical (Costa Rica?) Need water, or hydration through food within 48 hours (+/-)  to live. Very light mist (caution drowning). Allow water to evaporate within a couple of hours.
> 
> Lastly... Stick with flies, skip the crix.


Since Dane told me about ventilation ,the top is a screen mesh, it has a scott towel at the bottom. I gave it water and it drank being careful about the drowning part.

It did took a good 4 days before I found proper food for it.

I am not sure that they are from Costa Rica, I just assume cause the banana are so far the only logical conclusion on how they got here on my counter, in winter.

I will try misting a little less


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2018)

For high ventilation, I've put it in a 8x8x8 exoterra terrarium.


----------



## Luc (Mar 23, 2018)

Here's a better picture.


----------



## Luc (Mar 23, 2018)

*Mystery solved...maybe*

I have this female mantis at home that I got from a pet store close by, it was already full grown (with wings).

She enjoyed often my bonsai tree and today I found egg sac on 2 leave. I have been told it is a Miomantis paykullii ,But I am not sure of that.

Do you think that those little are from her ?


----------



## River Dane (Mar 23, 2018)

@Luc

It looks similar based on my Google Images ‘research,’ but users @CosbyArt and @Serle can probably offer better identification, as they’ve both hatched Mios.


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Mar 24, 2018)

Well from the looks of it you definitely have an ooth that has hatched.  I'm guessing the ooth in the picture is what is producing the little dark nymphs you are finding, as you can see some worm skins (their very first molt), as well as one of the mantids who didn't quite make it out of the skin and it looks similar to the others.  But I don't believe the ooth is from your green miomantis, as her nymphs would be more green like her.  Where did you get the bonsai that had the ooth on it, and how long have you had it?


----------



## Luc (Mar 26, 2018)

TheShadyMantid said:


> Well from the looks of it you definitely have an ooth that has hatched.  I'm guessing the ooth in the picture is what is producing the little dark nymphs you are finding, as you can see some worm skins (their very first molt), as well as one of the mantids who didn't quite make it out of the skin and it looks similar to the others.  But I don't believe the ooth is from your green miomantis, as her nymphs would be more green like her.  Where did you get the bonsai that had the ooth on it, and how long have you had it?


That bonsai have been here few years, but it was in the vivarium since the Miomantis got here (few month). Other than local, last summer no mantis...none that could give that result.


----------



## Luc (Apr 2, 2018)

It molted today, everything went fine.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Apr 2, 2018)

Awesome find!


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 10, 2018)

What a mystery! The tooth doesn't look like the miomantis oothes we have here, but ours are miomantis caffra.

This has been an exciting read


----------



## Mintmantis (Apr 10, 2018)

I do know our baby m.caffra are pretty interesting and striped, this is one example. So perhaps other mio breeds are?


----------



## Luc (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the info, it molted a second time 2 days ago. soon more picture


----------



## Luc (Apr 17, 2018)

This is what it look like 48 hours after it's second molt.


----------



## River Dane (Apr 17, 2018)

It’s definitely starting to look like a little mio! Congratulations on his second molt, he’s looking very beautiful!


----------



## Luc (Apr 20, 2018)

River Dane said:


> It’s definitely starting to look like a little mio! Congratulations on his second molt, he’s looking very beautiful!


Thank you Dane  .the mother laid an other eggsac, is that will be live


----------

